# New to ND



## trablico (Sep 10, 2011)

I am new to ND and the website. I thoroughly enjoy the scenery out here near Bismarck. I grew up in SW Minnesota and work has brought me out west. If I ever get a spare moment in life I would really like to explore the duck hunting opportunities out this way since I plan on living here for quite a long time. Where I am from the duck hunting is usually done in small pothole type lakes. We get out early and don't fire the first shot until the roost has gone to feed and there is plenty of daylight for Identifying birds. I prefer to shoot ducks when their rear-end is a foot above the water and with an "oh crap" look in their eyes as they realize they've been duped. I am looking for any good advice about areas around here that I could scout or what tactics work well for some of you. If you are like me and don't care to divulge hotspots for the e-scouters to see then send me a PM. I am grateful for any information you guys could help me out with and I am grateful for the 12,000 [email protected]$$ replies I am sure I will get for posting this topic, you guys keep it interesting. Thanks!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Welcome. I doubt that people are going to pm you their areas or hotspots that they have WORKED hard to scout. The best advice is to get out and burn some gas and find areas yourself or hire a guide if this does not appeal to you. Good luck.


----------



## trablico (Sep 10, 2011)

I love this state!


----------



## Drewski (Dec 20, 2011)

I know the feeling, but you have to understand that so many people come from out of state to chase the ducks and geese that residents can't be telling their sweet spots because if you tell one person next time you go out there will be 10 people in your honey hole and next time there will be 15 and then someone will lease the hunting rights and the guy who hunted there for years will be out of luck. Heres some tips. 
If your in the bismarck area, there are tons of little potholes around there and to the east. Check them out on google earth and pick a few to check out. 
Go on the North Dakota game and fish site and look at the PLOT maps. If you not familiar with them they are public land open to sportsman, make sure you read the rules concerning leaving gear and remember most are walking access only. Match these up with your ponds and lakes from google earth.
Now go check out some spots and do some scouting and find out where the birds are roosting, then watch which direction they are flying to feed. Find a place where the birds are flying over the plots to feed. Also knock on some doors if you see a posted field where the ducks and geese are feeding. I've found that most people are really open to letting you hunt waterfowl but I've had a lot less sucess knocking on doors for permission to hunt deer and pheasants. Oh ya and if you want to hunt coyotes almost everyone is willing to let you. 
Also talk to people you work with and tell them your situation. Someone there has a son, or a cousin or uncle who will help you out, you just need to ask around. 
I read on your post that you like to hunt the potholes, well that's frowned upon here. Get a mojo and and a spread and set up in a field, it might take a little getting used to, but once you do you'll love it. 
Good luck, and don't bust the damn roost.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Go East/South/North - not much west. Kind of like throwing a dart at a map - one could be good as the next depending on the migration.

Welcome to Bismarck, feel free to PM me if you have any specific questions. I moved out here from Fargo in 2003 and I highly doubt I'll ever move.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> Welcome to Bismarck, feel free to PM me if you have any specific questions. I moved out here from Fargo in 2003 and I highly doubt I'll ever move.


Huh? I could swear you telling me something about how you would love to move to Minnesota some day. :lol:


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

By a couple dozen FB mallards and a spinner or two. Drive around (any direction from Bismarck) until you see some ducks dumping into a field, and set up there the next morning. The same can be said for about every other town East of Hwy 83. It's not that hard. As far as secret spots, sorry, not from me.


----------

